# Lizard IDs (and maybe a bug, too)



## Xanthine (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey, I got some shots from around my campus (Ipswich), the house, and a couple of other places. So I was wondering if I could get some IDs. For the insects, I suppose they're here more for interest, but if I can get an ID, that would be awesome. Camera was just the one on my phone, so nothing special.




A small skink, ~2 cm SVL, UQ, Ipswich Campus. I was amazed at how close I got to this guy before he ran off, my camera was probably 10 cm away.




Rhinoceros beetle saved from an American exchange student, ~4 cm length, UQ, Ipswich Campus. (Scientific name?)



Green tree frog (I assume), ~8-10 cm length, My laundry, Goodna_

_

Geckos (Asian house geckos?), ~4 cm SVL My patio, Goodna



Jewel bug? 1 cm length, UQ, Ipswich Campus



This, I have no idea. ~4-5 cm length, UQ, Ipswich Campus




A dragon, ~15-20 cm SVL, Movie World, apparently waiting to ride the Green Lantern, shame it was in shed. Also got quite close to it.

So yeah, any ID's would be great.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Feb 2, 2013)

The dragon is a Eastern Water Dragon Physignathus lesueurii
The frog is indeed a Green Tree Frog Litoria caerulea
The first two geckos look very much like Asian House Geckos Hemidactylus frenatus but the pics are a bit fuzzy to be 100% sure, the 3rd gecko even more so.
Sorry I cannot help you with the skink or the invertebrates.


----------



## eipper (Feb 2, 2013)

the Dragon is _Intellagama lesueuerii_ and the skink is _Lampropholis delicata_


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 2, 2013)

hey eipper, whats the go with Physignathus and Intellagama? Reclassification or? Looking around they seem interchangeable :S


----------



## JasonL (Feb 2, 2013)

Reclassed and split from the Chinese Water Dragon


----------



## Echiopsis (Feb 2, 2013)

The Rhino Beetle is Xylotrupes gideon.


----------



## treeofgreen (Feb 2, 2013)

JasonL said:


> Reclassed and split from the Chinese Water Dragon



ty sir


----------



## Echiopsis (Feb 2, 2013)

The orange thing is a Jewel bug or Scutellerid. Probably Tectocoris diophthalmus.


----------



## TheJoyces (Feb 2, 2013)

The bug you don't know looks to me to be a cicada.... I don't knwo the scientific name.... I'm not a cicada expert. Feel free to correct me if I am wrong though.


----------



## Shotta (Feb 2, 2013)

the cicada looks like its a magicicada correct me if im wrong


----------

